# eBay Is banning MAC Sample Selling



## Ricci (May 21, 2007)

Ok Im sure some of us know this ,, they closed lots of accounts about a year ago ,Is starting up again. I have some sample sellers in eBay favorites of mine and three of them got shut down

This sucks a pigs ass


----------



## emily_3383 (May 21, 2007)

whoa i had no idea about this.


----------



## Saja (May 21, 2007)

Why are they doing this?


----------



## emily_3383 (May 21, 2007)

well you can make alot of money selling those samples and i dont think any company wants their products to be resold for a profit but this really sucks. I didnt know ebay was closing listings.


----------



## Ricci (May 21, 2007)

Estee Lauder bought MAC out and thta is the reason

Estee lauder

My best seller had her store closed last night


----------



## emily_3383 (May 21, 2007)

are they still allowed on mut?


----------



## Lia (May 21, 2007)

Also i think that's for preventing the popping of more and more fake samples;


----------



## clwkerric (May 21, 2007)

I had no idea of this either.. I'm with Emily.... are they still allowed to sell on MUT!?


----------



## Ricci (May 21, 2007)

Actually its Estee lauders request

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Also i think that's for preventing the popping of more and more fake samples;


----------



## emily_3383 (May 21, 2007)

I mean i understand why they are doing it because people are making money off their products but it sucks for us who just want samples or dont live near a MAC store.


----------



## SherryAnn (May 21, 2007)

Get in touch with your seller and see if she will still keep doing it for her regulars, maybe on a separate website or something!

They might be able to restrict it on eBay but they can't restrict what private people do with the items they purchase.


----------



## Ricci (May 21, 2007)

Yes My seller contacted her best buyers and let us keep in contact with her

Originally Posted by *SherryAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Get in touch with your seller and see if she will still keep doing it for her regulars, maybe on a separate website or something!
They might be able to restrict it on eBay but they can't restrict what private people do with the items they purchase.


----------



## MizzLiebz (May 21, 2007)

awww... no wonder i couldn't find any MAC pigments on ebay =(


----------



## KimC2005 (May 21, 2007)

It kinda stinks! I have never bought samples off E-bay because I was always leary of getting fake ones.


----------



## prettypretty (May 21, 2007)

oh i just noticed that one of the sellers store that i bought pigments samples from is closed..that when i wanted to leave a feedback..Good i bought all the colors that i want..but it really sucks..


----------



## xEdenx (May 21, 2007)

this sucks. My nearest mac counter is like a 20 minutes bus ride BUT mac full store is is in T.O. like an hour and a bit away


----------



## luxotika (May 21, 2007)

Pew! That is no good. Good thing I just bought 16 samples!


----------



## magosienne (May 21, 2007)

that sucks. there are mac stores near my home, but sometimes we just want some samples before buying the whole jar, so that sucks. and i'm sure if i go in a mac store and ask for a sample someone will have a stroke or a heart attack




.


----------



## SherryAnn (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that sucks. there are mac stores near my home, but sometimes we just want some samples before buying the whole jar, so that sucks. and i'm sure if i go in a mac store and ask for a sample someone will have a stroke or a heart attack



. My MAC girl tells me that she will give me whatever I need as soon as their sample jars come in. She is the bomb, I tell you! I adore her!


----------



## Aprill (May 21, 2007)

They can ban it all they want, but people will find a way to get samples of they want


----------



## Saje (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Estee Lauder bought MAC out and thta is the reason Estee lauder

Weird... I always thought Estee Lauder just owned MAC. Not that they bought them. 
But anyway... this just totally sucks.


----------



## Aprill (May 21, 2007)

^^^ They have owned MAC since the 90's


----------



## nibjet (May 21, 2007)

that sucks! I just ordered samples for the first time, and they came in today. I don't have a MAC store near me, and the MAC counter near me only sells the pigments in the collections, so without samples I'd be ordering blindly off the website.


----------



## SherryAnn (May 21, 2007)

I don't understand the reasoning behind this at all. MAC is getting their profit by selling the pigments in the first place. If they want to cash in on the smaller size samples, they need to do it themselves. To me, once the money is fronted for the purchase then it is up to the consumer to do with it as they please. If they want to turn around and sell it off in small quantities then they have every right to do so.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (May 21, 2007)

That really sucks im going to have to get samples off of my moms friend before she gets shut down!


----------



## Aprill (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SherryAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't understand the reasoning behind this at all. MAC is getting their profit by selling the pigments in the first place. If they want to cash in on the smaller size samples, they need to do it themselves. To me, once the money is fronted for the purchase then it is up to the consumer to do with it as they please. If they want to turn around and sell it off in small quantities then they have every right to do so. ditto, that's why I dont understand why everyone is running from ebay. I guess I will open me up a store on ebay now just to buck the system


----------



## Makeup-aholic (May 21, 2007)

That sucks


----------



## Saints (May 21, 2007)

This definetly sucks!


----------



## CubNan (May 21, 2007)

I bet you all find a way around this. Ebay is probably cowering to Estee Lauder. Free enterprise is free enterprise.


----------



## SarahStarFlower (May 21, 2007)

Ugh, that sucks!

My nearest MAC is an hour away- and the girls who work there are extremely rude! I love getting my make up samples online


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 22, 2007)

wow that really sucks. especially for the long time ago LE ones.


----------



## Jessica (May 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had no idea of this either.. I'm with Emily.... are they still allowed to sell on MUT!? hope so i have some for sale right now





Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ditto, that's why I dont understand why everyone is running from ebay. I guess I will open me up a store on ebay now just to buck the system



I agree!!!!


----------



## Marisol (May 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok Im sure some of us know this ,, they closed lots of accounts about a year ago ,Is starting up again. I have some sample sellers in eBay favorites of mine and three of them got shut downThis sucks a pigs ass

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Estee Lauder bought MAC out and thta is the reason Estee lauder

My best seller had her store closed last night

What is your source? Estee Lauder has owned MAC for the longest time. I just did a search on pigment samples and was able to find some sellers. Could it be that these sellers got shut down for conducting shady business?


----------



## Aprill (May 22, 2007)

yeah Marisol, that's what I was thinking, I just got off ebay and found well over 18 pages of results.


----------



## farris2 (May 22, 2007)

Didnt BE have a lady's store shut down that was selling samples? I cant remember the name of the store but everyone was upset.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

They arent done wiping everyone out yet Marisol &amp; April that is gonna take a while, some time Im sure.. trying to find every Mac sellers account?

In my faves Marisol I had 10 MAC Sellers 8 of them are no longer registered users within 2 days!!,, not only eBay is stopping the selling but banning the users removing the accounts

My source is a eBay MAC Seller Iv been buying of her for a year now

Whois store also got removed along wityh 8 ofMAC sellers in my faves


----------



## Aprill (May 23, 2007)

But dont you understand that MAC cant tell people that they can/cannot resale their product, because of that is the case, ebay as a whole has to be shut down. Every product on ebay is someone's product being resold. Their stores were not "shut down", they got scared and decided to leave.

If they had any sense and some advice from an attorney, they would know better, that product has their name, but they cannot tell me what to do with it once it is in my possession. If I want to pee in it and throw it out the window, that is my business, if I want to sell it, that is my business. If they want to curb the selling of pigments, then they should start selling them.

In the meantime, I have contacted them and someone from Public relations is supposed to get back to me, so this rumor can be ceased once and for all.


----------



## semantje (May 23, 2007)

thats bad news, i probably stock up on the samples is still want


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 23, 2007)

That's just not right...the full pigments are more than anyone could use in a lifetime! lol. I like the idea of having pigment samples.


----------



## belleV81 (May 23, 2007)

i didnt even know that there was such a thing ! lol


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

How do u know its a rumor?

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But dont you understand that MAC cant tell people that they can/cannot resale their product, because of that is the case, ebay as a whole has to be shut down. Every product on ebay is someone's product being resold. Their stores were not "shut down", they got scared and decided to leave. 
If they had any sense and some advice from an attorney, they would know better, that product has their name, but they cannot tell me what to do with it once it is in my possession. If I want to pee in it and throw it out the window, that is my business, if I want to sell it, that is my business. If they want to curb the selling of pigments, then they should start selling them.

In the meantime, I have contacted them and someone from Public relations is supposed to get back to me, so this rumor can be ceased once and for all.


----------



## Aprill (May 23, 2007)

I have looked on ebay, all groups and message boards, I have looked online, if that is what is going on, dont you think it would be made a little more internet public. I also asked a rep at MAC, she is not sure, but told me to contact PR which I did. Estee Lauder has owned MAC since the early 90's and like I have said 1,000 times, MAC cosmetics and no other company can tell you as the consumer, after you have bought their product what to do with it.

There is only one person that has to close their ebay store that is being forced by ebay, because she is doing something illegal.



And you have to im me if you want me to tell you about that one, lol


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Hmm i wondere why 8 stores got shut down within days then?


----------



## Aprill (May 23, 2007)

probably because of rumor because of the person that actually is being shut down, I am just putting 2 and 2 together, cause this chick sells MAC that is being closed


----------



## Saje (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But dont you understand that MAC cant tell people that they can/cannot resale their product, because of that is the case, ebay as a whole has to be shut down. Every product on ebay is someone's product being resold. Their stores were not "shut down", they got scared and decided to leave. 
If they had any sense and some advice from an attorney, they would know better, that product has their name, but they cannot tell me what to do with it once it is in my possession. If I want to pee in it and throw it out the window, that is my business, if I want to sell it, that is my business. If they want to curb the selling of pigments, then they should start selling them.

In the meantime, I have contacted them and someone from Public relations is supposed to get back to me, so this rumor can be ceased once and for all.

That is true. Under law, a sale is considered a transfer of title of a good and once these pigments were bought, the owners can do whatever the hell they wanted with it. 
Its kind of like selling a car that you already fully paid for. Toyota isnt gonna say "hey you cant make money off of that!" Because they already did and you own the car already so you do what you please.

If these Ebay MAC Sample sellers were shut down without doing anything illegal and bought their products legally... I SMELL LAWSUIT!

But my guess is those 8 either were doing something illegal or got scared to get shut down and closed their stores for now to protect their ebay ratings.


----------



## Aprill (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That is true. Under law, a sale is considered a transfer of title of a good and once these pigments were bought, the owners can do whatever the hell they wanted with it. 
Its kind of like selling a car that you already fully paid for. Toyota isnt gonna say "hey you cant make money off of that!" Because they already did and you own the car already so you do what you please.

If these Ebay MAC Sample sellers were shut down without doing anything illegal and bought their products legally... I SMELL LAWSUIT!

But my guess is those 8 either were doing something illegal or got scared to get shut down and closed their stores for now to protect their ebay ratings.

yep yep!!!


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

The ebay users are no longer registered users so they arent saving thier feedback stats cuz the accounts are poof


----------



## Aprill (May 23, 2007)

that may be true, but it is not because of MAC pigments


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Hmm what would it be then?? gee now i wanna know!

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that may be true, but it is not because of MAC pigments


----------



## Saje (May 23, 2007)

Hmm... I wanna know too.

Whats goin on?!


----------



## Aprill (May 23, 2007)

i know of one person that is stealing and reselling on ebay, so maybe that has something to do with.


----------



## Marisol (May 24, 2007)

Also, could these sellers be MAC employees? They are not allowed to sell their merchandise.


----------



## bella1342 (May 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Also, could these sellers be MAC employees? They are not allowed to sell their merchandise. great point, i bet you are right!


----------



## chocobon (May 24, 2007)

I had no idea!! This sucks bigtime!!!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (May 24, 2007)

This really sucks for people like me, who can't afford the full jars. People will find a way around it though.


----------



## dmolinet (May 24, 2007)

I didn't know this until a few days ago when I received an email from a seller I've bought alot from. Thank goodness, she's going to keep selling-just not on eBay. I'm sure alot of sellers would do the same.


----------



## Aprill (May 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dmolinet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't know this until a few days ago when I received an email from a seller I've bought alot from. Thank goodness, she's going to keep selling-just not on eBay. I'm sure alot of sellers would do the same. Did she tell you why?


----------



## Jesskaa (May 24, 2007)

That sucks, but with good reason if you ask me.


----------



## Ricci (May 24, 2007)

I knew it might have been true


----------



## Ashley (May 24, 2007)

I did some researching online. I can't really find much on banning pigment samples, but it seems that Ebay has banned perfume decant auctions and BE samples, so it is possible--but it seems like Ebay would just warn these sellers to take down the listings instead of immediately banning them.


----------



## pinkfrangipani (May 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did some researching online. I can't really find much on banning pigment samples, but it seems that Ebay has banned perfume decant auctions and BE samples, so it is possible--but it seems like Ebay would just warn these sellers to take down the listings instead of immediately banning them. Yup I was about to say I had seen the same thing on EBay boards- not the health and beauty ones, some other one. Something about Health regulations hygiene repackaging etc etc...... I'd say it's more an Ebay thing rather than Estee Lauder since its not just one company. As to why theres still lots on there I dont know, EBay doenst always work the way you would think- but if you want some I would grab them while you can




Just in case lol.


----------



## Ashley (May 25, 2007)

A user just posted in the Wanted Forum and said she was selling samples on Ebay and they are no longer able to sell samples on Ebay. Maybe you can get samples from her.


----------



## Aprill (May 25, 2007)

Yeah, it is not MAC that is banning the sale, I knew that wasnt true, the deal is that it is unsanitary, that's why they are being banned. They can sell full size jars, but not samples.


----------



## StrangerNMist (May 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SherryAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't understand the reasoning behind this at all. MAC is getting their profit by selling the pigments in the first place. If they want to cash in on the smaller size samples, they need to do it themselves. To me, once the money is fronted for the purchase then it is up to the consumer to do with it as they please. If they want to turn around and sell it off in small quantities then they have every right to do so. I agree. This is not something that Estee Lauder should be *****ing about, because once you buy the products, it's yours. End of story. I agree that if they don't want this to happen, then they should go ahead and create samples for people to pick up from the stores/counters. Those a-holes have enough money floating around in their pockets already, so it shouldn't be an issue *sigh*. As they say, money talks and b.s. walks.


----------



## newyorkknick (Jun 7, 2007)

i just tried to list samples of a pigment i just bought (theres no way i am gonna be able to finish a whole jar!), and the next day the listing was taken down, apparently its in violation of ebay policy? boo.


----------



## Make Up Talk (Jun 8, 2007)

keep us updated


----------



## newyorkknick (Jun 8, 2007)

yeahhhh theyre trying to track down all the people who are selling samples and take down the listings.

Heres what they wrote to me:

Thank you for writing eBay in regards to your ended listing. Perfumes,

lotions and cosmetics that are decanted by a seller and filled into

other containers such as bottles, sprays, pens, etc, are not allowed on

eBay. These are considered to be infringing on the Rights Owners

trademark and will be pulled from eBay's site.

Using another company's trademark in a way that may confuse buyers about

the source of goods or services, or confuses buyers into believing that

the seller is affiliated with, sponsored by or endorsed by the trademark

owner is both illegal and against eBay's policies. Examples include

counterfeits, unauthorized replica items and items that bear the brand

or logo of a company without that company's permission.

If the product you are listing bears the brand or logo of a company, but

it wasn't made or authorized by that company, don't sell it on eBay. Any

active auctions violating this policy you will want to end as soon as

possible, before the rights owner or eBay staff does. This way you can

avoid any further violations on your account.

Please be assured that your listings have not been targeted in any way.

Although there may be similar items currently listed on eBay, we review

all listings that are reported to us by eBay members or Verified Rights

Owner (VeRO) program participants. If we find that an item or listing

violates eBay policy or infringes intellectual property rights, we'll

take appropriate action.

Unfortunately, some current listings may violate eBay policies or

infringe intellectual property rights without our knowledge. This

doesn't reduce the seriousness of the violations for the listings that

have been reported to us.

We rely on reports from our members to help maintain the safety and

security of our Community. We encourage you to review our list of

prohibited, questionable, and infringing items.

Wierdos, i'll probably have pigment till im 122 if i dont sell or give some of it away! I can understand though, I bet there are some punks who are selling fake mac pigments, and I sure wouldnt want to be a sucker to that.

Btw im lovin blue brown, ill swatch it on my hand bc i like to look at its pretty shimmeriness haha.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 8, 2007)

i was gonna buy some samples but they took em down!!!!!

I want samples dont really wanna go and buy a full jar will last ages!!!!!

any aussie wanting to sell or does anyone noe wear i can buy some???


----------



## leeshalynn (Jun 8, 2007)

If anyone wants to sell some pigments or has the e-mail of someone who is, I'd love to have their info. I love pigment samples! So sad I can't get them on ebay anymore...


----------



## crazypretty (Aug 8, 2007)

Do alot of you order makeup off of ebay? There are a few products I have been thinking about buying off of there, but I wasn't sure if they are the true products. Any advise?


----------



## niksaki (Aug 9, 2007)

that sucks


----------



## erroxmysox (Aug 10, 2007)

That sucks


----------



## Ricci (Aug 10, 2007)

I know someone that still sells samples Just PM me and Ill help


----------



## blueangel1023 (Aug 10, 2007)

Yea, I'm pretty devastated since Ebay took off my pigment samples auctions twice...lol, they gave me a warning if I reposted again they might cancel my ebay account



Well, least I still have you lovely MUT'ers to help me out when I'm in need of money! *winks*





This is obviously more of Ebays doing than MAC/estee lauder's because if you bought and paid for the merchandise, there's nothing wrong with reselling it (unless you bought it with a discount and made profit off of it would it be illegal) Some MA's I know from MAC bought the Barbie Dolls and they're keeping one for themselves and selling the other one for profit but that is different since MA's don't get discounts off the Barbies. As far as I know MA's aren't allowed to resell because they get 40% discount off cosmetics and sometimes free stuff on certain collections. Some might in fact be stealing and reselling, or just selling fake MAC products...those are the only other reasons why they would be banned from Ebay.

Otherwise, normal customers like me and you should be able to buy and resell. Not that I'm only trying to make profit for myself, but I feel that sometimes people don't feel the need to buy FULL pigment jars, but samples which are much cheaper and last a long time anyway. So not only will I benefiting...but the buyers themselves are still getting a good deal out of it


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree-if I really want something-and I want my MAC--I will manage to get it,


----------



## slowhoney (Aug 10, 2007)

Another reason they are taking them down is due to a heavy amount of fakes. A lot of pigment sample sellers just place random loose shadow in a pigment jar and say it's MAC's ____. And it is horrible to be ripped off that way, which is why I would never buy samples off of eBay. I get all of mine from trusted sellers on the mac_cosmetics LJ community or MakeUpAlley.com.

I know someone here said that MAC did not request this, but I think they did. And it could be for a number of reasons... such as people making a profit on items they normally wouldn't (e.g. selling a tiny sample for $3 from a jar that is only worth $19.50), the whole sanitary issue, and again the issue of people selling fake MAC samples. MAC has mentioned in correspondence with me that they do not condone buying items off eBay in general because they acknowledge a lot of them are fakes.


----------

